# Jennings Uniforce 800R Manual



## sadams2483 (May 25, 2013)

Hi all my name is Steve and I'm just new to the archery world. Bought an older bow and would like to know if anybody has a manual for it. It's a Jennings Uniforce 800R.


----------



## sadams2483 (May 25, 2013)

ttt


----------



## ctaylor (Jan 21, 2006)

Great bow! I had a lot of success with one. I don't have a manual, what are you wanting to know?


----------



## sadams2483 (May 25, 2013)

ctaylor said:


> Great bow! I had a lot of success with one. I don't have a manual, what are you wanting to know?


Thanks for asking ctaylor. I was wanting to know how to set draw weight and length and anything else i could find out about it. I contacted Escalade Sports and was able to get a manual for it. I'm 45 yrs old and new to the archery / bow hunting scene didn't want to spend a lot of money on a bow to find out I didn't like it.


----------

